# Does garlic upset your tummy?



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Garlic makes me, well, gassy and bloated and sometimes even worse stuff. But I *love* it. I could seriously eat whole cloves of it raw if I thought I wouldn't have to pay desperately for it the following day. Is there any way to take care of this problem? And no, cooking it doesn't help, I still have tummy issues.


----------



## MommytoMJM (Aug 3, 2004)

The sickest I ever got was when I took one garlic tablet. I was sweaty and had extreme diarrhea for a whole night and day. Sorry, no help.


----------



## LongLiveLife (Nov 5, 2004)

Nope. I eat it by the bushel. I love stinky, stanky food... goat cheese, garlic, onions, salty cheesy, terrible smelling stuff. My ex hated it. Hated it all. Everything I liked gave him noxious farts. Good riddance.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I cant handle garlic powder, it gives me a headache but the real stuff


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Thank goodness no, because most of our cooking is italian or thai! Can't live without the stuff.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

No, thank goodness!!


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes, and it REALLY sucks!!! I, too, love raw garlic and could happily eat cloves of it (with a little olive oil and some parmesan and maybe a touch of basil... YUM!!!! raw garlic pesto!)

It really tears up my insides. An hour or so later, and I'm in serious pain... and then you know the story (runs right through you).

I've been experimenting with Beano lately, to see if it helps at all (I'm very surprised that it does help with my gassiness). I think it helps with the cooked garlic (tho there are times in my cycle when I can handle cooked garlic already). I'm not sure about the raw stuff, as I'm a little afraid to try.


----------



## MamaPippi (Apr 24, 2003)

nak

i read that if you cut the clove in half, then pull out the little core thingy, it won't upset your tummy. It's never bothered me so I can't say.


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

I had the same problem for years.
Finally figured out that it was tied to my diet and digestion issues.
Garlic has a very potent cleansing action on the body and digestive system. If they arent working up to par, then you will most defenetly feel the effects of that.
Once I cleaned up my diet, and my digestion started working the way it should, the garlic never bothered me the way it used to.
I used to be doubled over in pain, crying on the couch and SO gassy with even a slight hint of garlic in my meals.

I take several cloves of raw garlic daily now. If I go a few days without adhering to my dietary standards, or "cheating" with garbage food, my body and disgestion pays.... the garlic smell will come through my skin and burp out of me, and my gut will ache. But, if I eat properly it never bothers me and never stinks me up.


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

Andrea, that seems to be somewhat true for me... what are your dietary restrictions, if you don't mind my asking? (I'm currently trying to give up refined wheat, dairy and sugar, but not having much sucess... tho I am doing well at limiting them. I gave up caffeine and alcohol awhile ago and that helped A LOT!)


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Well, its pretty strict here, but I built up to it slowly. Taking one thing out at a time and adding one thing at a time. Makes it so much easier!
I do not eat anything refined/processed. I am sugar(other than honey) and salt free(unless its unrefined grey salt)
I do not eat dairy at all, well, Ill have a small bit of organic mozzerella once a month or so.I eat no wheat/gluten at all, except for essene "bread" (which is basically sprouted,ground and then dehydrated grains)I dont drink or do coffee, no hydrogenated oils at all either.

I go by the Blood Type O diet, but have refined it a lot to suit me. I sprout/soak/ferment all of my grains, nuts, seeds and beans.

I eat primarily vegetables, eggs, meat and broths, fruit, beans and some grains, nuts and seeds.

I do have a lot of trouble sticking to this because dh always has junk food in the house and my cravings get thebest of me once a week or so.







: Thats when my system gets buggered up and the garlic will bother me.


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks, Andrea... I think that's what I'm headed for as well, but boy is it hard! (Chocolate does me in...)


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Chocolate is my weakness too.
Ive found a way to make it healthier though, melt a pure unsweetened "baker" chocolate square with a tablespoon or two of honey.
So its bad, but not _that_ bad.








:LOL


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh dear, I just eat the dark baker's chocolate plain (maybe not unsweetened, the dark, or bittersweet one). Luckily, the better the chocolate, the less I need to eat to get a fix


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Raw garlic can upset your stomach, esp if there is a lot of green in it. Cooked garlic should be ok. If you are eating raw garlic when you are sick (which is a great thing), I would suggest starting with just one finely chopped clove of the freshest, least green garlic you can find. The green part is very bitter. Cooked garlic is more mild, but lots of times people use old garlic and that can be more difficult on the body. Making a garlic broth gives you some of the same bennies of garlic, without the tummy ache. Make sure you remove the green part first if your garlic is old.


----------

